# Starnord - Paris Sport - Type C 89K - Model 700



## stevevw (3 Mar 2010)

STARNORD - PARIS SPORT - TYPE C 89K - MODEL 700
Just bought one of these, picking it up tomorrow. Any of you guys know much about it?

This one is a 1972 model and has never been asembled. I can not wait. Pictures to follow


----------



## stevevw (5 Mar 2010)

Picked it up and now do not know what to do with it? Either leave it as it is in the original packaging or build it up and use it or even sell it on.

Here are some pictures.


----------



## Landslide (5 Mar 2010)

stevevw said:


> Picked it up and now do not know what to do with it? Either leave it as it is in the original packaging or build it up and use it or even sell it on.


Suppose you either sell on, or keep. If keeping, then build it up.

I love the way all the parts are packaged.


----------



## raindog (11 Mar 2010)

Amazing! Surely worth building up and riding it? That is, if the frame is your size.
Just out of interest, what kind of wheels and saddle are with it?


----------



## Pottsy (11 Mar 2010)

raindog said:


> Amazing! Surely worth building up and riding it? That is, if the frame is your size.
> Just out of interest, what kind of wheels and saddle are with it?



+1. Looks great. If it fits, build it, then post some more pictures.


----------



## stevevw (11 Mar 2010)

Wheels Have nice deep flange hubs but have steel rims. Saddle is a no name has Made in Italy on the underside. Tyres are also no name Made in Belgium.

I feel I want to build and ride it but can't bring myself to take all the parts out of the shrink wrapping.


----------



## raindog (12 Mar 2010)

stevevw said:


> I feel I want to build and ride it but can't bring myself to take all the parts out of the shrink wrapping.


LOL 
I can well imagine that. It looks like a work of art all packed-up like that. Maybe best to get all the different packs framed and hang 'em on the wall.


----------



## stevevw (16 Mar 2010)

I just can not bring myself to build this so now up for sale in classified section. Would consider a swap for another old bike or frameset.


----------



## bauldbairn (16 Mar 2010)

Landslide said:


> Suppose you either sell on, or keep. If keeping, then build it up.
> 
> I love the way all the parts are packaged.



+1.  

What a find. 

I know you've now decided to sell it on - but here's hoping we'll see fully assembled pictures on here sometime in the very near future.


----------



## stevevw (16 Mar 2010)

Yeah would be great to see it once built. I had every intention to build it up and use sparingly during the summer, just could not though.


----------

